# Garage Shelving Ideas - what do you use?



## bogbloke (Apr 10, 2008)

Having just moved into a house with a garage (super excited) I want to kit it out with new shelving for my detailing kit.

What does everyone use in their garage?


----------



## V6dan (Feb 7, 2014)

I was lucky enough to be given a kitchen. Base units and wall units tons of storage and doubles up as a good work bench. They do come up reasonably priced on eBay too.


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

i have seen a few people use old wardrobes with custom handles from hanging bottles and lances etc.

Ikea do some good wooden and metal shelves for next to nothing.

do you want wall shelves or shelving unit.


----------



## bogbloke (Apr 10, 2008)

luigi105 said:


> i have seen a few people use old wardrobes with custom handles from hanging bottles and lances etc.
> 
> Ikea do some good wooden and metal shelves for next to nothing.
> 
> do you want wall shelves or shelving unit.


Shelving unit or units ideally.

Also thinking of going for floor tiles, looking at the mototilr for this. Anyone used these or other tiles?


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

I got a few of these when they were 19.99
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7017412.htm
Stink of burning plastic for a day after assembling but quite sturdy and come with fixing brackets to secure to wall if you want


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

This from Ikea


----------



## Dan the 480 Man (May 10, 2007)

I deliver furniture for a living so if I take away a piece of furniture I think would be handy I take it home:










Not a huge help to you I know, but these things can also be found at your local tip. If I had the space in my shed, I'd go for an IKEA unit like the one pictured above. Cheap, sturdy, plenty of storage.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Have a look on eBay for a kitchen as I have and you can pick up a new one for 400 quid!!!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Got these boltless shelves from CostCo. About £40 a set iirc. Quite flexible in how you can configure them, as you can see. I've seen similar looking ones for sale in various places online, not quite as cheap though.





Edit: just for clarity, the tall unit is a single pack, the corner ones are an identical single pack, only set out to be like a work top rather than a tall unit.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> This from Ikea


I keep looking on Ebay for this unit, nothing ever local though!!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Try ikea not eBay


----------



## bogbloke (Apr 10, 2008)

Just found it

Hmmm this might work too

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30275861/


----------



## bogbloke (Apr 10, 2008)

hmm looking at it the dimensions look small, I am not sure if its as big as nbray67 one.

Just found this, very interesting

http://www.fastcodesign.com/3026761...age-dedicated-to-saving-ikeas-expedit-shelves


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

jenks said:


> Try ikea not eBay


I want to spend as little as poss in truth, not the £85 Ikea want. 
Tight as a ducks behind I know but I need my £££'s for everyday detailing gear!


----------



## podpod (May 17, 2014)

+ 1 on costco.. they seem to be much better quality than the others you get for the price..

i wouldn't use expedit in the garage it will get bashed up very quick


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

podpod said:


> + 1 on costco.. they seem to be much better quality than the others you get for the price..
> 
> i wouldn't use expedit in the garage it will get bashed up very quick


They are rock solid like.

We've got 4 sets in the store room for our restaurant and it's laden with tins, boxes, crockery and 20/25kg bags of rice and other dried goods and another set full of DIY stuff, including a box of tiles that took 2 of us to lift onto it.

I'm sure this is them http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_8,cos_8.8,cos_8.8.5/625073 and I'm also sure they're about half the price of that in store.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Have a look on here, new and used available.http://birminghamracking.co.uk/


----------



## bogbloke (Apr 10, 2008)

m1pui said:


> They are rock solid like.
> 
> We've got 4 sets in the store room for our restaurant and it's laden with tins, boxes, crockery and 20/25kg bags of rice and other dried goods and another set full of DIY stuff, including a box of tiles that took 2 of us to lift onto it.
> 
> I'm sure this is them http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_8,cos_8.8,cos_8.8.5/625073 and I'm also sure they're about half the price of that in store.


Can you make the shelves any height you want?


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

i got some of these from ebay used: http://www.bigdug.co.uk/shelving-c2/value-shelving-pp1304

very good, strong and boltless


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I've got Ikea Gorm in my garage - the modular nature allows for plenty of scope for fitting, and the shelves are strong too.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

:wave:Make from scratch if ur good at diy. And will be stronger and cheaper:speechles


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

Brought from Argos, sturdy holds loads of stuff as you can see! Even holds two jacks no problem! Simple to put up what more would you want!


----------



## jahed123 (Sep 14, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> I keep looking on Ebay for this unit, nothing ever local though!!


It's called Expedit or now kallax


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

bogbloke said:


> Can you make the shelves any height you want?


Yeah. If you look closely at the second pic I posted, you can just about make out the slots where the shelf beams locate into on the upright next to the brush.

They run the full length of the uprights so you can have the shelves at any place on them.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Clean ocd said:


> :wave:Make from scratch if ur good at diy. And will be stronger and cheaper:speechles


This is what I am doing at the mo, I looked around various places inc. ebay & gumtree etc for new or second hand kitchen / wall unit, could never find what I had in mind as I wanted to hang it on the wall.
So I've got some mdf cut-offs thats been lying in my garage for over 3 years, so thought I'll make it ! I've never made anything in my life, takes me more than 1 attemp to hang a picture :lol: So, I borrowed all my dads electric saws, plainer etc (he's like b & Q - he always says, never buy anything, as I've probably got one / it in ma garage !) 
So I designed it, made it and painted it, and I am hoping to hang it tonight, it's not huge - not nearly as big as what some of you guys have ! but, its 3ft long, 2ft high and 7 or 8 in wide,and has 3 shelves, more than big enough for what I have, only cost me a pack of screws, pack of shelf stud things, pack of fixing brackets and a pack of 2 small hinges - for the door I am puting on 1/3rd of the unit, which will hold my cloths n pads.
I'll take some pics and post em soon, I am no Charles Rennie Macintosh :lol:, (as you will see - and no doubt agree !) but - I made it !!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Was thought Costco today and they still had those shelves I mentioned in.










Apologies for the unreadable text, photobucket has murdered it, but the product info is on the website link I put up earlier

Instore price is 39.99+VAT (£47.98 inc)


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Floating shelves about £5 each from one of the common "Discount Brand" type shops that seem to appear everywhere at present.....bottle racks aroubnd the £18 mark from [email protected], there are 3 laid end to end in this pic to give 24 bottles space!!!

My garage is quite narrow due to a full length bench on the other side out of picture, and this solution allowed me to lift products up to eye level without losing the floor space required to open my car door, it also helps as the products are\ laid out without be stacked behind each other for ease of access and quick locating IMHO


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

sbrocks said:


> it also helps as the products are\ laid out without be stacked behind each other for ease of access and quick locating IMHO


That's my problem with my collection


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

easy acces


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

sbrocks, that's stunning!!!


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm not sure if it bothers you but I went for enclosed shelving as it reduces the visual clutter.


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

sbrocks said:


> -Snip-
> 
> Floating shelves about £5 each from one of the common "Discount Brand" type shops that seem to appear everywhere at present.....bottle racks aroubnd the £18 mark from [email protected], there are 3 laid end to end in this pic to give 24 bottles space!!!
> 
> My garage is quite narrow due to a full length bench on the other side out of picture, and this solution allowed me to lift products up to eye level without losing the floor space required to open my car door, it also helps as the products are laid out without be stacked behind each other for ease of access and quick locating IMHO


You've got an amazing set up there mate!


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Luv the floating shelves sbrocks - well displayed too - do you work in a shop ? :lol:

I built my own, finished it last week, although I havent put my stuff on yet, not taken any after pics yet as I'm trying to prep the floor for painting, took me over to hours to hoover it last night ! :wall: think I must have about 5lb of concrete dust inside George ! he wasnt smilling by the time we'd finished haha.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

sbrocks, nice setup 

what is the large framed picture on the wall? tyre pressures? emissions?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

On Twitter selfies are all the rage on Detailing World it looks like shelfies are all the rage:tumbleweed: Sorry I'll get my coat.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Mini devil said:


> Brought from Argos, sturdy holds loads of stuff as you can see! Even holds two jacks no problem! Simple to put up what more would you want!


Yep this for me too.


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

I cut down solid timber fire doors and painted them, good load bearing capabilities, made some secret fixings out of steel bar and a fixing plate, drilled holes in the centre of the shelf and slide on, like the ones you get with the shelf's from Ikea. I then build cupboards under the shelf to hide away all the other stuff..I like most stuff out of the way so it always looks tidy, just put on the shelfs what I use most..


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

some really nice stuff here, heres mine lol,

shelves are ikea


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

My new storage unit. It's probably an antique and worth £££'s 😂










iPhones have worst camera ever


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Many thanks for all the kind comments 

Large picture centre of the wall is an events calender from one of my local consumables suppliers!!


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

starting to clear garage, thought I would get all my gear together hooks 70p per bag x10 dowelling £3


----------

